# Hitch mount repair stand



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone have one? I remember seeing one somewhere a few years ago. Basically 2" OD square tubing, fabricated into an "L" shape and inserted into a trailer receiver hitch. The one I saw had a clamp welded on, but I was thinking on a series of holes drilled on 4" centers for attaching a Park Tool PRS-4W-1 or -2. 

If I had a rack that held by top tubes or a Kuat I could use that, but my bikes ride either on the roof or on a tray-style rack. I'm having some fame mods done by a local welder, and might have him make sometching for me. Thoughts? Anyone have a cool design?


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

It's not really a true repair stand,but I can do most repairs with my bike hanging on this if I wanted to.


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

estabro said:


> It's not really a true repair stand,but I can do most repairs with my bike hanging on this if I wanted to.


Nothing comes up when I click. But I'm guessing it's a hitch rack with the arms that hold your top tube? That would do the trick. Can you spin the pedals?

I already have racks suitable for transport, I'm looking for a stand to use at the trailhead, my driveway, etc.


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's my ghetto-fabulous PowerPoint-into-MS-Paint rendition of how it would look:










Top left is a detail view of the hole spacing. Bottom left if the right/passenger's/starboard side view. Right is a rear/stern view.

I was thinking this Park Tool wall-mount repair rig: 









Mounted to a base like this, although the QR/Tilt feature wouldn't really be essential...


----------



## iltuje (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a hitch mount repair stand by park tool, so they definitely exist. I may be convinced to part with it, as I don't use it much--let me know if you're interested.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes I know its bolted to the rear mounted spare and not a receiver but I like it a lot and it was super quick to fab/weld up.
Check it out on my blog here - Our Car | Service Driven

Just scroll down for the photos. Having been on the road for a whole year I did maintenance and even full rebuilds in some odd places.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

If you go this route make the green colored upright out of channel iron for rigidity and access to the back so you can get to the nuts and washers.


----------



## mpe104 (Apr 22, 2015)

This thread is dead as all hell, but i now have a weekend project.


----------

